# Sourdough



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

If you are interested in starting sourdough from scratch, here are some links to provide some guidance - some have pics that are very helpful. Starting a sourdough is a pretty interesting process...the yeast actually comes from the grain, not the "air" and needs a slightly acidic environment to get going. The first bubbling that occurs is actually a bacteria that helps provide the right environment for the yeast, then there is a dormant period and then (hopefully) the yeast gets going. This might be neat experiment for homeschoolers.

http://www.wildyeastblog.com/2007/07/13/raising-a-starter/

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/10251/starting-starter-sourdough-101-tutorial

www.freshloaf.com is a massive site devoted to baking...info from lots of folks....from newbies to _very.serious.bakers._ who will argue about "hydration" until the last baker is standing. 
The wild yeast blog ( www.wildyeastblog.com ) is interesting too.

If you don't want to start your own starter, The Friends of Carl is a volunteer organization that will send you a dried sourdough starter. I have had mine for several years and love it. It's very active, very forgiving and quite mild. If you like a more tangy flavor you just feed and let it work longer before baking. 
The website is here: http://carlsfriends.net/ and contains info on how to get the starter - it's free for a stamped envelope - but it's nice if you send along buck or two...they are nice folks. There is also info on the history of the starter, directions for reviving and maintaining it, and recipes. It's a neat legacy of a generous man with a passion for sourdough.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was checking this site out last night
http://www.ranprieur.com/misc/sourdough.html

Do you use a starter? Is it a lot of work?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I was checking this site out last night
> http://www.ranprieur.com/misc/sourdough.html
> 
> Do you use a starter? Is it a lot of work?


We had a starter going for about 3 months and it was super easy. We kept it in a plastic bucket, so it had plenty of room to grow. You can start with just flour, water and sugar. Just keep refreshing it , until it can double in size in less than 12 hours and ten you can bake with it. It took about 2 weeks to start it for us.
Check out Professional Baking for a bunch of good recipes and technical info.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Do you use a starter? Is it a lot of work?


Nope it's not hard. When you first get started it helps to read good info and be observant with what your starter is doing, so you get a feel for it. That's why I like those sites I listed since they have pics (worth a thousand words and all that...) Sourdough is not as mysterious or as much work as some folks make out...I've left mine in the fridge for several weeks and still revived it. Remember folks use sourdough all over the world under less than ideal conditions, so it's certainly doable. 

As I mentioned, right now I'm using the Friends of Carl strain and have had it going for quite a while - couple years now, I think. The directions for working with sourdough starter that are on their website apply to any starter. When I feed my starter I mix the flour and water in a clean jar, then add a small amount of the old starter, mix it thoroughly and let set at room temp. When it's bubbly, I either continue with the recipe or stick it back in the fridge. Sometimes I have multiple jars going. Don't forget to save some starter for the next batch if you are continuing with a recipe. The step by step processes are covered pretty well in the links in the original post.

You can dry sourdough starter and store it in the freezer for back up: Feed the starter, when it's a bit bubbly, take some out and spread it thin in waxed paper lined pan, let dry in a warmish dry place. When it's dry and flaky, crumble it up and put it in a plastic bag and stick in the freezer. Direction for reviving dry starter are on the Friends of Carl website. I've got a couple other strains in the freezer, but I prefer the Friends of Carl variety...it's been the easiest one for me.

Sorry to keep referring you to other websites, but it doesn't make sense to retype everything here...plus there would be copyright issues since it's their info. If you need clarification on any of the info you read though, be sure to holler. Good luck!  Sourdough sure makes good pancakes and waffles as well as bread. I've got a couple good recipes if you need 'em.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just got my sourdough starter yesterday. After the dishwasher finishes, I'll begin it, I had to wash some more jars and lids, I'm using a bunch now for my kefir...
Do a lot of yall make sourdough and have a goodly amount of it going all the time?


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Just got my sourdough starter yesterday. After the dishwasher finishes, I'll begin it, I had to wash some more jars and lids, I'm using a bunch now for my kefir...
> Do a lot of yall make sourdough and have a goodly amount of it going all the time?


That's great Immolatus. Did you send for some of the Friends of Carl sourdough or do you have a different strain? Please let us know how it goes. 
I keep a couple pint jars going in the fridge, just in case one meets with an unfortunate accident or something. I'll sometimes feed it and add the leftovers to my bread dough even if I'm also using regular yeast just for the flavor and extended keeping qualities. It does seem like the bread molds less quickly if it has some sourdough starter added. I've made bread with just starter and no additional yeast, but it takes a bit longer in the rise, so if I'm in a hurry, I cheat and add yeast to the dough as well. (note to newbies: Don't add extra yeast to your jar of starter. If you use additional yeast , add it to the bread dough mix and then add your starter. Your "mother" starter is always just the starter, flour and water)

Now you've reminded me, my starter probably needs a work out, too. I guess tomorrow will be bread day


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just gave it its second feeding. I transferred it to a gallon mason jar.
I got it from breadtopia from AMZN.
Im pretty psyched to see how it will work out. I assume that its still a 'starter' until I do anthing with it, right? So if I just keep feeding it and doubling the amount I could start giving it away? Isnt it always a starter culture?


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Just gave it its second feeding. I transferred it to a gallon mason jar.
> I got it from breadtopia from AMZN.
> Im pretty psyched to see how it will work out. I assume that its still a 'starter' until I do anthing with it, right? So if I just keep feeding it and doubling the amount I could start giving it away? Isnt it always a starter culture?


Cool! I'm psyched for you too. :beercheer: Isn't it fun to look in the jar and see what's going on? (It's also kinda weird the things bread bakers get excited about...Oooh...look! Bubbles! )

I never thought about the term "starter" like that, but ya, I do believe you are right...as long as you have some going, it's always ready to start something.  And yup, it's nice to share. I was glad to learn that starter could be dried. Drying makes it easy to keep some spare starter and it's easy to give it away too - especially if people aren't sure they want to deal with it immediately.
I'll have to check out the breadtopia stuff....what would we do without Amazon?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I did this a while back but I used my grandmothers recipe. Essentially 1/2 flour and 1/2 water, cover with a moist rag, and let it sit on the counter for about a day. Cut it in half, throw half away and add another half and half mixture that equals what you threw away. Do this every day until it smells like starter. If you miss a day it will not kill anything. May take a few days, may take over a week, but you will capture your own yeast for your bread. You can cheat and use boiled potato water and get things moving faster.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

IT is very very cool. I feel like a scientist with the lab in the kitchen. The girl, eh, not so happy about all of my 'experiments' (her word).
Between the kefir, kombucha, and now sourdough, Im the mad bacteria grower!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe bread bakers like to get a rise out of things.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Just remind her that no matter how well she showers she is still covered with way more bacteria and fungus then you have in your kefir, kombucha, and sourdough. And if you consider the rest of her organs as well, the the weight of bacteria and fungus she is carrying far out weighs what you will produce in a year. And just for fun also mention the colonies of microscopic bugs that infest humans including the eyelash mites that are crawling around on her eyelashes right now... Grin.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> maybe bread bakers like to get a rise out of things.


lol 
I personally think bread baking is a lazy man's job. The bakers I know always seem to be just loafing around...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Just remind her that no matter how well she showers she is still covered with way more bacteria and fungus then you have in your kefir, kombucha, and sourdough. And if you consider the rest of her organs as well, the the weight of bacteria and fungus she is carrying far out weighs what you will produce in a year. And just for fun also mention the colonies of microscopic bugs that infest humans including the eyelash mites that are crawling around on her eyelashes right now... Grin.


Hey, what are you trying to say about my girl? That shes dirty?

Shes not into the kefir because she cant get past the inherent 'weird' smell/taste that comes with it. No matter how I flavor it, it doesnt mask the background taste, even though the cinnamon is awesome.
Got a batch of buch today, I had never actually tasted it before because I let the first batch go so long it turned into vinegar. Its pretty strange straight up, but I've got some with cinnamon and some with ginger. We'll see in a few days. This weekend I'll make some sourdough...something. I've got a half gallon of it now.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Hey, what are you trying to say about my girl? That shes dirty?


For your sake I can only hope so!... Big grin.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Kellog said:


> If you don't want to start your own starter, The Friends of Carl is a volunteer organization that will send you a dried sourdough starter. I have had mine for several years and love it. It's very active, very forgiving and quite mild. If you like a more tangy flavor you just feed and let it work longer before baking.
> The website is here: http://carlsfriends.net/ and contains info on how to get the starter - it's free for a stamped envelope - but it's nice if you send along buck or two...they are nice folks. There is also info on the history of the starter, directions for reviving and maintaining it, and recipes. It's a neat legacy of a generous man with a passion for sourdough.


I just received my starter from them in the mail and will be starting it today. I've done sourdough in the past, but let it die. It will be fun to have some going again, and it was nice to support a good group.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Mines in the oven!
I followed a mix of instructions I found on the interwebs (its a series of tubes, you know) and it said to let it sit overnight, and them make it, then let it sit out for an hour or so and it should rise. I made 2 different batches and only one of them rose even a little. Wonder what this means? I guess I'll know in about a half hour.
I put cinnamon sugar in one of them.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Mines in the oven!
> I followed a mix of instructions I found on the interwebs (its a series of tubes, you know) and it said to let it sit overnight, and them make it, then let it sit out for an hour or so and it should rise. I made 2 different batches and only one of them rose even a little. Wonder what this means? I guess I'll know in about a half hour.
> I put cinnamon sugar in one of them.


Your mention of cinnamon and inhibited dough rising rang a bell in some distance part of my doughy brain...so I consulted the web of intertubes and got this thread from Fresh Loaf:
http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/16487/cinnamon-and-yeast
Some mixed opinions there but some do think that adding cinnamon TO the dough (mixed in) might have an effect on the yeast. I've always done cinnamon rolls or bread by rolling out the dough and sprinkling the cinnamon/sugar on the rolled dough then then rolling it up like a jelly roll. (a lot of rolling and rolls in that sentence...phew! ) 
Anyway, did you mix or roll?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Mines in the oven!
> I followed a mix of instructions I found on the interwebs (its a series of tubes, you know) and it said to let it sit overnight, and them make it, then let it sit out for an hour or so and it should rise. I made 2 different batches and only one of them rose even a little. Wonder what this means? I guess I'll know in about a half hour.
> I put cinnamon sugar in one of them.


How warm was it where you had it rising? That will make a huge difference. I've never had problems with cinnamon, but generally any mix ins should be added in the last minute or so of mixing the dough. Scale it, shape it, let it rest. Then proof it (rise in a warm, moist area) and bake it at high temps.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I just mixed it in, and it was only in one of the small loaves, not in the main large one, and they all acted the same while proofing, not really any noticeable rise.
I'd say it was room temperature, but I put some in the mic (didnt turn it on!, the girl said that would be better) and some in the oven after turning it on for a minute (read that one online).


----------

